# Orgasm



## Cancer68 (6 mo ago)

How many women can only have a orgasm by oral or stimulation but no pentatration..


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Most women fall under that category.


----------



## Cancer68 (6 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Most women fall under that category.


MY husband thinks I should be good and orgasm in his 5/10 min time without foreplay


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Cancer68 said:


> MY husband thinks I should be good and orgasm in his 5/10 min time without foreplay


Your husband is an idiot, or just selfish and lazy.

My wife has never (and I'm pretty confident that she will never) orgasmed from anything being inserted. Even with foreplay it can take up to an hour, and even then sometimes it just won't happen. I'm not saying that last part is "normal" but being unable to orgasm from PIV absolutely is normal.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Every woman is different. It's difficult for me to orgasm from oral. I have no problem with PIV or other stimulation at the right angle, but I definitely need foreplay.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

W is a combination, and oral with and without fingers is common.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Cancer68 said:


> MY husband thinks I should be good and orgasm in his 5/10 min time without foreplay


That’s a whole other bigger issue than how many people orgasm via oral.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Your husband might have watched too much porn. Where did he get this idea?? 

A lot of women can't orgasm from just PIV. I sure can't. PIV plus fingers on clit works sometimes. Hand jobs or oral work best and are almost always successful, but occasionally if for some reason I can't relax or get out of my own head, even those might not work. And foreplay is always a necessity.


----------



## Cancer68 (6 mo ago)

oldshirt said:


> That’s a whole other bigger issue than how many people orgasm via oral.





Chaotic said:


> Your husband might have watched too much porn. Where did he get this idea??
> 
> A lot of women can't orgasm from just PIV. I sure can't. PIV plus fingers on clit works sometimes. Hand jobs or oral work best and are almost always successful, but occasionally if for some reason I can't relax or get out of my own head, even those might not work. And foreplay is always a necessity.


Yes he has just made me feel like I'm not worthy of his time


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Good thread title though


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

My wife gets in orgasm from PIV in 1-2 min max. As soon as I increase thrust we both come very quickly. However this is always her second orgasm, the first one is from me fingering her. PIV comes after that.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

PIV works for me if the guy is patient and also has girth. The layer isn’t a must, but if he has that, it’s guaranteed unless he is speedy Gonzales.
Hopefully he’s not. 😂😛


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> PIV works for me if the guy is patient and also has girth. The layer isn’t a must, but if he has that, it’s guaranteed unless he is speedy Gonzales.
> Hopefully he’s not. 😂😛


Well, the woman has to want to have an O as well to ensure that guarantee. If she doesn't nothing is going to do it.


----------



## Corgi Mum (10 mo ago)

pastasauce79 said:


> Every woman is different. It's difficult for me to orgasm from oral. I have no problem with PIV or other stimulation at the right angle, but I definitely need foreplay.


Pretty much the same for me, although foreplay isn't always necessary if my mood is right. Receiving oral is probably my least favourite activity, it doesn't do much for me at all.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I would add a woman's orgasm is also controlled a lot by her attitude and desire to have one. A guy can typically cum from just physical contact but not all women are like that. They have to WANT to have an orgasm.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Well, the woman has to want to have an O as well to ensure that guarantee. If she doesn't nothing is going to do it.


truer words..


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> I would add a woman's orgasm is also controlled a lot by her attitude and desire to have one. A guy can typically cum from just physical contact but not all women are like that. They have to WANT to have an orgasm.


There's truth to that, but sometimes even if I want to have one, I can be too distracted or tired to get there. Personally I need to concentrate in order to get to the point of orgasm, and I don't think I'm the only woman like that. Though even if I'm too distracted or tired to get all the way to orgasm, sex usually still feels good.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Chaotic said:


> There's truth to that, but sometimes even if I want to have one, I can be too distracted or tired to get there. Personally I need to concentrate in order to get to the point of orgasm, and I don't think I'm the only woman like that. Though even if I'm too distracted or tired to get all the way to orgasm, sex usually still feels good.


Agree


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Cancer68 said:


> Yes he has just made me feel like I'm not worthy of his time


a female orgasm has a lot of moving parts! My wife doesn’t enjoy (or won’t relax enough to enjoy) oral. So after our foreplay she wants me to finish first, and I usually do. Then it’s a team effort for her! My fingers, encouraging words, teasing, her bullet, and the smells of what we just did, the fluids sure help, and still there is no guarantee! No time frame, we continue until we have success, or she cannot take any more. I don’t give up on her, Even if my hand is numb and my fingers throb, the moment of her orgasm is worth the effort! We have a 98% success rate I’d say!


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Brian from Columbus said:


> a female orgasm has a lot of moving parts! My wife does enjoy (or won’t relax enough to enjoy) oral. So after our foreplay she wants me to finish first, and I usually do. Then it’s a team effort for her! My fingers, encouraging words, teasing, her bullet, and the smells of what we just did, the fluids sure help, and still there is no guarantee! No time frame, we continue until we have success, or she cannot take any more. I don’t give up on her, Even if my hand is numb and my fingers throb, the moment of her orgasm is worth the effort! We have a 98% success rate I’d say!


dude. 😍 👏🏻 👏🏻 👏🏻


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Brian from Columbus said:


> a female orgasm has a lot of moving parts! My wife does enjoy (or won’t relax enough to enjoy) oral. So after our foreplay she wants me to finish first, and I usually do. Then it’s a team effort for her! My fingers, encouraging words, teasing, her bullet, and the smells of what we just did, the fluids sure help, and still there is no guarantee! No time frame, we continue until we have success, or she cannot take any more. I don’t give up on her, Even if my hand is numb and my fingers throb, the moment of her orgasm is worth the effort! We have a 98% success rate I’d say!


Well you sound like a man with a happy wife!


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> dude. 😍 👏🏻 👏🏻 👏🏻


My man shes worth it! It can take 10 minutes or more, but when I hear her say “oh Brian don’t stop” and her belly tightens, she groans a deep guttural moan, and she about injures my “come higher” finger and wow, I try to prolong her orgasm as long as possible by gently massaging her front wall with a gentle fingertip until she gets so sensitive that I know we’re finished!


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Brian from Columbus said:


> My man shes worth it! It can take 10 minutes or more, but when I hear her say “oh Brian don’t stop” and her belly tightens, she groans a deep guttural moan, and she about injures my “come higher” finger and wow, I try to prolong her orgasm as long as possible by gently massaging her front wall with a gentle fingertip until she gets so sensitive that I know we’re finished!


well I’m not a fellow bro lol. I’m just a widow hoping for a next chapter who will make half that effort for me. 😆😍

cheers to you and your wife! Bravo!


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Chaotic said:


> Well you sound like a man with a happy wife!


Thank you! well she is post-menopausal, soooo I’ve gotta be a patient husband! Our encounters are infrequent, so I make sure I’m a giving patient lover and attend to her
needs! I study her, what she likes, what feels good to her, whisper special things I know she thinks are “hot” (most of those will never really happen)! . I truly love giving oral, but it does nothing for her, so I have a routine and skill set based on what gets her off! I promised her “anything” and I have a few advanced ideas to spice things up if she’s bored. but we kinda gravitate back to tried and true techniques we know work!


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> well I’m not a fellow bro lol. I’m just a widow hoping for a next chapter who will make half that effort for me. 😆😍
> 
> cheers to you and your wife! Bravo!


oh my apology! Bullfrog is gender neutral and I assumed wrong!

I aim to please, and the best lover is an unselfish lover. I would be happy to provide Colleen an orgasm and that’s it. I take satisfaction in her satisfaction. But….she wants me to equally enjoy myself also. I’m lucky at my age to have a strong libido and functioning body, but life and time and menopause have robbed some of her mojo and enthusiasm for intimacy 

I would try any special trick that excites my lady! We’ve discussed a few shared “hot” ideas, but until we bravely explore those, I’d say our lovemaking is very simple and vanilla, yet very pleasure packed! 

I appreciate you reaching out! Contact me any time!


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Chaotic said:


> Well you sound like a man with a happy wife!





Chaotic said:


> Well you sound like a man with a happy wife!


colleen had some VERY risqué almost scary ideas she wanted us to try (and I was interested in having my horizons broadened too). but a surgery and menopause kinda stole her sexual mojo, and we’re a little older now, not as anxious to be seen undressed at our age! So we have a simple yet effective routine, and I try not to beg or complain if sex isnt as frequent as I would like. I wait for her to be “in the mood”. Patience is king! She’s the queen


----------



## Cancer68 (6 mo ago)

bobert said:


> Your husband is an idiot, or just selfish and lazy.
> 
> My wife has never (and I'm pretty confident that she will never) orgasmed from anything being inserted. Even with foreplay it can take up to an hour, and even then sometimes it just won't happen. I'm not saying that last part is "normal" but being unable to orgasm from PIV absolutely is normal.


Thank you he has had me crying thinking something was actually wrong with me I am lucky to have intercourse 1_3 a month. I feel I can't even touch myself thinking something is wrong. But being attracted or not sati


Brian from Columbus said:


> a female orgasm has a lot of moving parts! My wife doesn’t enjoy (or won’t relax enough to enjoy) oral. So after our foreplay she wants me to finish first, and I usually do. Then it’s a team effort for her! My fingers, encouraging words, teasing, her bullet, and the smells of what we just did, the fluids sure help, and still there is no guarantee! No time frame, we continue until we have success, or she cannot take any more. I don’t give up on her, Even if my hand is numb and my fingers throb, the moment of her orgasm is worth the effort! We have a 98% success rate I’d say!


My husband thinks one kiss and move down it's good enough foreplay then he think that is I can't have one in 3min her after like he doesn't know how to rub my vagina then I have to finish myself. See we been together 20+ years he was never like that he always enjoyed me. He has cheated on me numerous times even to flirting right in front me. I've time I over heard hi talking to his dad about want to **** this old lady legs off.. that actually tore me up then he went to strip club no I don't mind but spent 500 on private booth but nothing supposedly happened. I don't believe it not even for a sec


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Cancer68 said:


> Thank you he has had me crying thinking something was actually wrong with me I am lucky to have intercourse 1_3 a month. I feel I can't even touch myself thinking something is wrong. But being attracted or not sati
> My husband thinks one kiss and move down it's good enough foreplay then he think that is I can't have one in 3min her after like he doesn't know how to rub my vagina then I have to finish myself. See we been together 20+ years he was never like that he always enjoyed me. He has cheated on me numerous times even to flirting right in front me. I've time I over heard hi talking to his dad about want to **** this old lady legs off.. that actually tore me up then he went to strip club no I don't mind but spent 500 on private booth but nothing supposedly happened. I don't believe it not even for a sec


Sorry, but you are a convenience for him. He does not value or appreciate you. Do you want to live the rest of your life that way?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sfort said:


> Sorry, but you are a convenience for him. He does not value or appreciate you. Do you want to live the rest of your life that way?


I agree, something has been wrong obviously for a long time. The only thing I’d like to say is,if you’re an older woman, don’t think you’d be alone forever if you break things off. At the same time, most marriages are worth a try to save through counseling but it can’t be just you trying.

Iwas In a similar position with my husband the last 8 months of our relationship or so. He would be offended once in a while realizing I was into it. What do you expect? No care not attention, simply a hole to put it in? Yeah we women love that.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> PIV works for me if the guy is patient and also has girth. The layer isn’t a must, but if he has that, it’s guaranteed unless he is speedy Gonzales.
> Hopefully he’s not. 😂😛


My wife can cum from finger oral or PIV if there is enough girth as well. She prefers PIV more than the others.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Corgi Mum said:


> Pretty much the same for me, although foreplay isn't always necessary if my mood is right. Receiving oral is probably my least favourite activity, it doesn't do much for me at all.


I love oral for foreplay. I've really tried to O from it but I feel my lady parts get overstimulated and I can't go over the edge. A little bit of oral, then PIV and I'm good 👍


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

An Orgasm is when one of the people having sex reaches sexual climax. If they both climax at the same time, it should be called an Andgasm.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Both ways for me


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Brian from Columbus said:


> Thank you! well she is post-menopausal, soooo I’ve gotta be a patient husband! Our encounters are infrequent, so I make sure I’m a giving patient lover and attend to her
> needs! I study her, what she likes, what feels good to her, whisper special things I know she thinks are “hot” (most of those will never really happen)! . I truly love giving oral, but it does nothing for her, so I have a routine and skill set based on what gets her off! I promised her “anything” and I have a few advanced ideas to spice things up if she’s bored. but we kinda gravitate back to tried and true techniques we know work!


Why do you need to orgasm first? I am just curious as I prefer for her to have 5-10 before I want to. I think for me, after my own release, I do not enjoy watching her orgasm as much.....


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Cancer68 said:


> How many women can only have a orgasm by oral or stimulation but no pentatration..


I wish i received oral at least ONCE in my life, but after a 10 and a half year relationship i guess i'll have to conform i wont ever get it 😂😂😂


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

moon7 said:


> I wish i received oral at least ONCE in my life, but after a 10 and a half year relationship i guess i'll have to conform i wont ever get it 😂😂😂


Why not?


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Why not?


I have no idea. Ive asked many times, made drama, said i would find a fvck buddy, said i would leave him, but nothing worked.

But i can give you his number, maybe he will tell another man whats wrong.

If you call ask him why he doesnt finger either 😂😂😂😂😂

Jokes apart, i have no idea why.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

moon7 said:


> I have no idea. Ive asked many times, made drama, said i would find a fvck buddy, said i would leave him, but nothing worked.
> 
> But i can give you his number, maybe he will tell another man whats wrong.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I hope it changes for you at some point. 👍

To not have oral in our sexual tool box is foreign to W and I. So I accept and respect others can be different but truly cannot understand it.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Cancer68 said:


> ...
> My husband thinks one kiss and move down it's good enough foreplay then he think that is I can't have one in 3min her after like he doesn't know how to rub my vagina then I have to finish myself. See we been together 20+ years he was never like that he always enjoyed me. He has cheated on me numerous times even to flirting right in front me. I've time I over heard hi talking to his dad about want to **** this old lady legs off.. that actually tore me up then he went to strip club no I don't mind but spent 500 on private booth but nothing supposedly happened. I don't believe it not even for a sec


I'd say that of the two parties involved here...you are NOT the one with a problem!


----------



## maskeddreamer01 (4 mo ago)

Sex is so much about the head space and where a person head is at. Too many times most ppl (either sex) can't let go or release themselves into letting go and relaxing. That is where I think the biggest hang ups are and what stops most from enjoying every event and throughout it's duration. If we could always relax or get out of our own heads, we'd all be better off. In recent years I've been reading up on benifits of a small dose of Maryjane or Psilocybin and how it can assist with this. Will be interesting to see the science behind as time progress and acceptance grows.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

maskeddreamer01 said:


> Sex is so much about the head space and where a person head is at. Too many times most ppl (either sex) can't let go or release themselves into letting go and relaxing. That is where I think the biggest hang ups are and what stops most from enjoying every event and throughout it's duration. If we could always relax or get out of our own heads, we'd all be better off. In recent years I've been reading up on benifits of a small dose of Maryjane or Psilocybin and how it can assist with this. Will be interesting to see the science behind as time progress and acceptance grows.


If my wife takes some THC edibles she can have a strong orgasm just crossing her legs and doing kegels.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> If my wife takes some THC edibles she can have a strong orgasm just crossing her legs and doing kegels.


Sorry for the gross TMI, but I too have found there are advantages to edibles. Being able to relax and get out of my head really helps.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

My wife is a fan of THC as it’s the only thing that helps her sleep with her chronic pain. She says it actually decreases her orgasm intensity, although it extends it. She prefers not to have THC before sex, but then afterwards for sure.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Most women supposedly have never had vaginal orgasms. Is that due to her internal makeup or never having a man with the size, technique and/or stamina to make it happen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Good question. I know someone here knows the answer.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

happyhusband0005 said:


> If my wife takes some THC edibles she can have a strong orgasm just crossing her legs and doing kegels.


which shows how much of this is in the mind...


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

CraigBesuden said:


> Most women supposedly have never had vaginal orgasms. Is that due to her internal makeup or never having a man with the size, technique and/or stamina to make it happen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


All you have to do is look at the structure of the clitoris. Having a vaginal orgasm seems like it would be equivalent to a man having an orgasm with nothing more than superficial contact with the glans of the penis. It is possible and does happen, but it is unusual and much more difficult.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

I've avoided this thread until now and I'm positive I'll be made to immediately regret this input but I feel like this site doesn't get enough women's input on women's issue so here goes.....

Speaking from my own experience only....

I can have like 3-4 types of orgasms. 
Clitoral only. three sub-types
1. decent building orgasm but notthing past a 5 on a 1-10 scale.
2. irritating fast orgasm that doesn't come from a building sensation but more of just over sensitive. 1-3 on the scale.
3. clitoral but with a spot stimulation 5-8 on the scale

Vaginal
Usually building usually involving different stimulation.
Sometimes with perineal stimulation
Sometimes with g-spot stimulation
sometimes with a butt plug
sometimes with clitoral stimulation via we-Vibe or other.

Can be difficult to achieve. More often than not involves some stimulation beyond just PIV. Usually 5-10 on the scale.

Anal.
Can be a very orgasmic with added stimulation. Never solo. Up to a 10 on the scale.

I do not believe that any of these are size related. The could be stamina related but that has many work arounds that work. I think far to many men particularly Craig think this is something like size or stamina or Chad versus Alpha ****.
In reality I think it is creating a safe loving space and having the technique and desire to have your partner achieve orgasm.


----------



## uwe.blab (May 2, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> I've avoided this thread until now and I'm positive I'll be made to immediately regret this input but I feel like this site doesn't get enough women's input on women's issue so here goes.....
> 
> Speaking from my own experience only....
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. How good is the vaginal on your 1-10 scale @Anastasia6 ?


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Anastasia6 said:


> In reality I think it is creating a safe loving space and having the technique and desire to have your partner achieve orgasm.


I have had sexual relations with over 300+ women. My experiences would validate your description of the "3-4 types of orgasms" with varying degrees for the individual woman. Most rarely achieved from PIV alone. The more familiar we were with one another, the better spectrum of orgasm types for them.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

uwe.blab said:


> Thanks for sharing. How good is the vaginal on your 1-10 scale @Anastasia6 ?


Usually a 5-10 on the scale. It is better than clitoral only.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

CrapMan said:


> I have had sexual relations with over 300+ women. My experiences would validate your description of the "3-4 types of orgasms" with varying degrees for the individual woman. Most rarely achieved from PIV alone. The more familiar we were with one another, the better spectrum of orgasm types for them.


300 plus. What rock band are you in?


----------



## CrapMan (7 mo ago)

Longtime Hubby said:


> 300 plus. What rock band are you in?


LoL! I worked at a venue that a lot of women attended for 8-9 years. We interacted with the customers. Any decent looking guy with a personality had plenty of opportunity. I rarely went home lonely.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

CrapMan said:


> LoL! I worked at a venue that a lot of women attended for 8-9 years. We interacted with the customers. Any decent looking guy with a personality had plenty of opportunity. I rarely went home lonely.


Superb! Sugar Shack near Chicago? Male strippers!


----------



## 19rcrouse67 (12 mo ago)

Cancer68 said:


> Thank you he has had me crying thinking something was actually wrong with me I am lucky to have intercourse 1_3 a month. I feel I can't even touch myself thinking something is wrong. But being attracted or not sati
> My husband thinks one kiss and move down it's good enough foreplay then he think that is I can't have one in 3min her after like he doesn't know how to rub my vagina then I have to finish myself. See we been together 20+ years he was never like that he always enjoyed me. He has cheated on me numerous times even to flirting right in front me. I've time I over heard hi talking to his dad about want to **** this old lady legs off.. that actually tore me up then he went to strip club no I don't mind but spent 500 on private booth but nothing supposedly happened. I don't believe it not even for a sec


----------



## 19rcrouse67 (12 mo ago)

I don't know where you live, but I'm sure plenty of men would be more than happy to provide you with what you need to have a desirable experience.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

BigDaddyNY said:


> All you have to do is look at the structure of the clitoris. Having a vaginal orgasm seems like it would be equivalent to a man having an orgasm with nothing more than superficial contact with the glans of the penis. It is possible and does happen, but it is unusual and much more difficult.


The clitoris is a lot more than just the little man in the canoe. It’s mostly inside and internal pressure at certain spots can stimulate it.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Cancer68 said:


> My husband thinks one kiss and move down it's good enough foreplay then he think that is I can't have one in 3min her after like he doesn't know how to rub my vagina then I have to finish myself.


That’s sad. I think 5 minutes of slow foreplay and 20-45 minutes of cunnilingus is more realistic.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

In my experience, most of the women I've been with need oral and/or fingers to reach orgasm. I've also been very fortunate that my ex, my long-term FWB, and my current wife could all have multiple orgasms from PiV - but of course. they all got far more than just that!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Married but Happy said:


> In my experience, most of the women I've been with need oral and/or fingers to reach orgasm. I've also been very fortunate that my ex, my long-term FWB, and my current wife could all have multiple orgasms from PiV - but of course. they all got far more than just that!


Never with a woman able to orgasm via PIV. all enjoyed that but no Big O unless fingers, tongue and/or vibe


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> That’s sad. I think 5 minutes of slow foreplay and 20-45 minutes of cunnilingus is more realistic.


I just go until she is levitating off the bed and clawing at me and saying "Baby, I need you in me now" "Please!" 😁 Ok baby, you said the magic word, please.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> I just go until she is levitating off the bed and clawing at me and saying "Baby, I need you in me now" "Please!" 😁 Ok baby, you said the magic word, please.


Then you awaken? Kidding. Merry Christmas


----------



## mwise003 (1 mo ago)

My wife comes first, especially since oral for her is off the table. She can have an O by penetration or a clitoral vibe, but really needs both simultaneously to achieve a really good O. 
Sometimes she's multiple, sometimes she's one and done. 
I do what she likes until she taps out and then she does what I like until I finish. 
She does prefer me to take the lead in both scenarios, but I stick to what I know she likes during her turn. 

I do miss the long romp sessions though, she usually taps out in 5-15 minutes where as I would prefer to keep pleasuring her much longer. 
I also miss giving oral...


----------

